

Ask HN: Ideas for Ethics.PW? - gprasanth

I recently registered ethics.pw domain. I have had a little introduction to professional ethics, and really loved the subject.<p>Although I got the domain, I am not sure what to do with it. I was thinking of hosting a wiki or discussions board or simply a redirect to wikipedia page for ethics.<p>Any one has better ideas?
======
dnesteruk
Throw up something like MindTouch Core and let people self-register and
organize themselves. All you really need is the landing page explaining what
the site is about. As far as promotion goes, well, that's up to you.

